

Agile Tool Eylean Introduces a Free Personal Edition - EmilyB
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2013/12/agile-tool-eylean-introduces-a-free-personal-edition/

======
djohnson
Nice tool, the free trial for team version could be longer.

